

First Look at Kepler SETI Candidate Signals - cryptoz
http://seti.berkeley.edu/kepler-seti-candidate-signals

======
dguaraglia
Oh, wow! This article got me really excited. Those signals look really
promising!

Now, if only 'normal' people would understand the importance of this
research... jeez, the possibility of something being out there just puts our
tiny little problems in perspective.

------
kaybe
>The signals below are undoubtedly examples of terrestrial radio frequency
interference (RFI).

I'm confused.

Are these just terrestrial signals or is there an extraterrestrial component?

~~~
gala8y
These are terrestrial signals, yet they prove algorithms searching through
dataset are ready to spot extraterrestrial signal of similar characteristics.

~~~
dguaraglia
Meh, thank you for pointing this out. The article was confusing. Dream:
broken.

